# Gypsy's Foaling Thread



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi every one! I just signed up for this thread, so I hope i posted this in the right section!?
I have a pregnant mare that is due soon and decided to make her a foaling thread! So here is her story.....
Gypsy is my 12 year old paint mare, I have owned her for about 4 months after buying her from a rescue. Gypsy was rescued after her owners abandoned her in a feild for 6 months along with a stallion and one other mare. When i bought her she was about 100 pounds or so underweight and we had really no good idea of when she was due. Of course we had the vet out and now she is due any time with in the next 2-3 weeks! She got on a proper diet and gained all the weight in just a couple months and is now beautiful and perfectly healthy!  Unfortunatly despite my efforts I could not find out if she or the stalllion is registered, but I love her just the same! 
She is bred to a black, gaited Paso Fino stallion! This will be my first foal so love any tips/facts or anything like that! I have done extensive reading, have my foaling kit ready to go and my vets # on hand, so i feel pretty ready but getting oppinions on her "signs" would be really helpful! 
So far Gypsy has the start of a small bag and cloudy white milk that is released easily. I beleive the foal might be dropped and around her tail head is jellowy like. I use 6 way pool test strips to test her milks calcium and Ph levels. Currently her calcium is 250 and her ph is 7.8. So im hoping for a foal with in 2 weeks or so!! I will try to add some pictures asap. Thank you for any helpful comments/advice/tips/suggestions!!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

So here is a few pics from this morning! Sorry they are nit that great, they were taken on my phone! ;P She still has no obvious physical changes. :/ How long do you guys think?! I know its hard to tell in pics but any guesses or oppinions? Thanks!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome to the thread. Good for you for taking her in and rehabbing her through her pregnancy. 

Unfortunately the pics didn't work. I like to use photobucket and upload them that way.


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks  and I will try again with the pics!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Pictures! Hope they work!*

Here is try #2 for todays pics!  Sorry it took so long, It took for ever for me to figure out to get them uploaded!! lol  The only change, which could be nothing, is she has been holding her tail up ALOT today and acting a litttle more...irritable? If you have any comments or ideas of when she might foal id love to hear them!!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Goodness...get out there with a net to catch the baby! LOL kidding. She looks a lot more ready than mine EVER did. Still hard to say when she will foal though...soon. :wink: 

She's a beauty (I may be partial to black and whites hee hee)


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Aww! Yep. Looks like baby will be along soon enough. But then, ask some of our HF regulars. Some of the forum mates defy all odds of the universe keeping their babies secret.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing :grin:


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks every one, I thought she was looking very close as well but my riding instructer thinks not for 2-2 1/2 weeks so than i thought maybe it was just wishful thinking! lol! So for fun any one want to guess the date/time/gender? My guess was July 24th at 6:03 Am, colt!  Btw I will try and update after I do her milk test in about an hour or so! Any one used the pool strips? If so how long did your mares ph stay at 7.8 ish?
P.s "SoldOnGaited" your profile pic looks just like Gypsy, they could be siblings!!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok, so i just got the results of her milk test, still at 250 calcium and some where between 7.2-7.8 ph. Closer to 7.8, but she has a totaly different personality all the sudden..she usually is sweet as pie and could care less if we milk her but now she is being a pest! I went to milk her and she would pin her ears and lift leg like she was threatning to kick, or she would wip her tail at me!? What could this mean?


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Lol they do look related 

My mare loved having her udder rubbed and cleaned then one day she was acting a little "distant" and when I went to touch her udder she stopped eating, looked back at me and moved back. All new behavior for her. 

She ended up foaling 2 hours later.

Not predicting that for your mare though. Sometimes they just mess with you lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ya it was strange, she had never acted that way befor!? And im out with her now and unfortunetly still no foal.... :/ Last night and this morning she ate her food like a pig, acted like i havnt fed her in weeks or somthing?! I think her *girly part back there* has maybe slackened? I cant tell for sure cus when ever i go to look she clenches.... It seems alot more wrinkley when she clenches now though... Maybe im just going crazy?! Lol  Other than that no changes...


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

My girl NEVER stopped eating...ever lol. Even a few hours before foaling, she had her face shoved in hay. 

I'll take a stab and guess you'll have a colt on....hmmm, July 29th...yeah, I'll go with that :lol: (you hear that Gypsy? You have 10 days!)


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

by the look of her udders, i would say she has 2-4 weeks left, but she could be the type of mare that fills up completely a few hours before birth. she is huge too! can't wait to see the little one, whose the baby daddy?


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Todays Pics!*

Ya, i guessed the 24th so we shall see soon enough....hopefully!  Here are few more pics...no udder change so i didnt bother to get a pic of them...do you guys think she looks relaxed *back there*? Also there was some yellowish goey looking somthing? Any one know what that would be or mean? And sorry the pics are not so good, she kept trying to move away from me!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

I too would think about two weeks except her milk is pretty white, her udders are warm and her calcium is decently high and her ph starting to-very slowly-drop  silly mares always making things unpredictable! And she is bred to a black, gaited Paso Fino stallion!  I will try and get a couple pics of him! He is only 3 so is not fully filled out ect...but very pretty just the same! And he is already 15 hands!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i think the goo would just be discharge? unless she passed the mucus plug, which would be impossible to know, does her side seem smooth straight to the hip? or is she sunk in, in front of the hips?

the biggest thing i look for is, a full udder, a very relaxed, almost falling open vulva, a V shaped Belly, and sunk in sides, as well as wax. i would say if she is showing any combination of 3 of the signs, then i myself would be doing nightly checks.


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes she is sunk in alot infront of the hips, its hard to see in these pics though! And her belly is pretty v shaped, and her vulva seems really relaxed but when ever i try to look closer or take a pick she clenches it so its hard to tell for sure....and im not an expert.  Btw Thank you every one for your replys they are very helpful!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

*More pics*

Here are a couple of her vulva when she just lifts her tail, and dosnt know im taking a pic! :wink: And one pic of how she is still holding her tail up all the time.:? Does she look relaxed back there to you guys? Also I checked her udders again and they havnt gotten bigger but i noticed what looks like little crystaly looking dots on her udder, but i dont know if thats what it is or not..  Thanks! Ill update again after i do the milk test at 6:30!!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing, cute mare!

Also, the speckling sounds like it could be "salting" and I think it means that a mare could be getting closer to foaling. Not like hours away close, but a few weeks or days. I'm *no expert* though so take what I say with a bucket of salt! Hope someone who knows more can tell you for sure what it is.


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks! And i just read online they can get the crystal stuff 2-3 days befor, but im now thinking it was just dry skin or somthing..but it could be i guess!!  so....any one thinking her vulva looks slackened? I think it does but im not sure! And has any ones mare foaled with udders like Gypsys, or had udders like this until right befor or after foaling? She is showing other signs that is making me think the magic day will be mid next wek but her udder seems so small, yet she has white milk? She is making this not so easy on me...
I will be doing her milk test in like an hour and a half and will post the results then!!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Guess no foal tonight... Test results are the same..  Calcium: 250
Ph: 7.8
She was a brat when i tried to milk her again so maybe her udders are getting ready to fill more so they are sensitive...?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

So exciting! I have two that will be foaling on my property. >_< They have a ways more to go. But the donkey's due date is anyone's guess. She came to me pregnant and we had no idea until lately. 

I'll live vicariously through these threads until we get close. XD


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Two pregos?! Im jelous!! We actually didnt know when Gypsy was due either ( reason in my first post) but she is showing signs ect and my trainers/ riding instructers said for sure with in 2-2 1/2 weeks. Which makes sense with how she is acting and physically look ect.  i am sooo excited, this is my first foal so I can not wait! Even 2 weeks seems like for ever!  Any one thinking I need to be checking her in the night? Im trying to get a barn camera but might not get it in time! Lol!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Also who wants to guess a date/gender/color!? Also name ideas would be great!  this was my guess from a while ago, so im probably guessing a little sooner than it will be but oh well: july 24th/colt/black and white tobiano.. Though id live a chesnut tobiano..not sure what i can get out of this mix?! Any ideas on that either?! Sorry i just like multiple oppinions!! Thank you


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> So exciting! I have two that will be foaling on my property. >_< They have a ways more to go. But the donkey's due date is anyone's guess. She came to me pregnant and we had no idea until lately.
> 
> I'll live vicariously through these threads until we get close. XD


Will you start a "foaling" thread when they seem to be getting close? (I don't know what a baby donkey is called).



> Also who wants to guess a date/gender/color!? Also name ideas would be great!  this was my guess from a while ago, so im probably guessing a little sooner than it will be but oh well: july 24th/colt/black and white tobiano.. Though id live a chesnut tobiano..not sure what i can get out of this mix?! Any ideas on that either?! Sorry i just like multiple oppinions!! Thank you


I'm guessing August first/filly/black. I don't know if black would even be a possible color but I think it would be neat! :lol: 

I suck with names so I'm gonna pass on that one!


----------



## GypsyVannerLover (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I got two gypsy foals this month. Are you sure she's a gypsy vanner? Mine are more muscly. And they have a lot of feather up to their knee's. Anyways, my one Gypsy mare's vulva got really stretched out and wrinkled. And this was like 2-3 days before she foaled. She didn't wax though. MY other Gypsy mare, yellow stuff would come out every 5 minutes, sometime's it would come fast but other than that, it would drip. And 4-5 hours later she had him


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

GVL, the horse's name is Gypsy lol.

I can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hhaha sorry i was unclear on that, yes her name is Gypsy her breed is paint  lolAnd the resulting foal has a pretty high chance of black, because Gypsy is black bay tobiano and the stud is solid black, dis you choose the 1st because its a full moon?!  And i cant wait either!! Its driving me insane!! And her discharge was just a tiny bit and looked goey and like the color of mustard...Do mares ever foal with a high ph and highish calcium? Whats funny "Cinder" is your only the 2nd one to guess filly out of dozens of friends and family i asked, my riding instructer has guessed filly every one else colt! I will post a list of names in a second! Tell me your favorites, btw thanks for answering all my questions and playing the guessing game!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Name ideas*

*Foal names:Girl: penny, 
stormy, jewels, azira, tabatha, kansas, Scarlet, clover, mira, kizzy, miory, nira, simza, zola, zira, Talia, malahni, honey, caliopi, willow, meadow, sage, river, peaches
paprika, Padme, aphrodite, athena, arizona, chesnut, kimani (beautiful), kismet(dark), inka, indago, kawaii, mariposa, piper, stella, Emita






Boy: gemini, domino, vinny, tanner, cosmo, banner, comet, pluto, simba, bambi, bo, remmy, prince, luka, nicoli (victory of ppl) mario, dante, dude, cow, baja, jedi, jaba, ginko, wasabi, ace, shamrock, appolo, aspin, blaze, pez, arrow, bravo, triton, amor, Romy
*


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm gonna guess first week of August. Filly. And I'm guessing a solid with some chrome. 

I like the name Kizzy for a filly and Remmy is an awesome name for a colt!!

And yes! To the above question. I can make a foaling thread for mine when they're a bit closer! =D


----------



## cmjs (Jun 28, 2012)

Nala14 said:


> Hi every one! I just signed up for this thread, so I hope i posted this in the right section!?
> I have a pregnant mare that is due soon and decided to make her a foaling thread! So here is her story.....
> Gypsy is my 12 year old paint mare, I have owned her for about 4 months after buying her from a rescue. Gypsy was rescued after her owners abandoned her in a feild for 6 months along with a stallion and one other mare. When i bought her she was about 100 pounds or so underweight and we had really no good idea of when she was due. Of course we had the vet out and now she is due any time with in the next 2-3 weeks! She got on a proper diet and gained all the weight in just a couple months and is now beautiful and perfectly healthy!  Unfortunatly despite my efforts I could not find out if she or the stalllion is registered, but I love her just the same!
> She is bred to a black, gaited Paso Fino stallion! This will be my first foal so love any tips/facts or anything like that! I have done extensive reading, have my foaling kit ready to go and my vets # on hand, so i feel pretty ready but getting oppinions on her "signs" would be really helpful!
> So far Gypsy has the start of a small bag and cloudy white milk that is released easily. I beleive the foal might be dropped and around her tail head is jellowy like. I use 6 way pool test strips to test her milks calcium and Ph levels. Currently her calcium is 250 and her ph is 7.8. So im hoping for a foal with in 2 weeks or so!! I will try to add some pictures asap. Thank you for any helpful comments/advice/tips/suggestions!!


My mare had at least another month before she was due! She had milk squirting everywhere and was yawning lots and swishing her tail! This was about 12pm that we noticed and she had her filly at 11pm! 
Hope all goes well with your baby and enjoy her/him! x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

For a girl, I liked: *Azira *Kimani

For a boy, I liked: *Gemini *Dante


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks again every one!  No foal yet, and no changes really...I probably wont do a milk test today because I am thinking she has at least 1 week left. :/ There is a full moon comming up on the first so maybe?!  Btw this is kind of weird, but I read online that you can some times narrow down when a mare will foal by measuring the length of the vulva? It kind of makes sense considering they elongate back there, but my question is, how long in inches were your guyses mares befor foaling? Or have you not heard of this?! Thanks! Btw right now it measures at 7 inches, and it looks just a little more elongated and relaxing than befor so maybe we are making slow progress..I hope atleats..Her udder not increasing in size is throwing me off completely. She would seems pretty ready if it wasnt for her udders being small still-and she has white milk so...grr I just dont know! Silly mares....


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

still no change..atleast that i can tell.. :-( :wink:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing! I love foaling threads!

Your mare seems to be acting like one at the farm... The mare looks so ready since her muscles are so relaxed.. But yet no udder development. Maybe they will foal around the same time .


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hahahah that would be funny!! What day is your mare on? Keep me updated! Or do you have a foaling thread? I too love foaling threads, they are the only thing keeping me semi sane while waiting for Gypsy to take action! Thanks btw, it makes me feel a little better knowing my mare isnt the only one being silly!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

We aren't exactly sure what day she is on. We just know she is due mid July... So let's see what happens! I didn't make a foaling thread for her, I don't think I could keep up with taking a bunch of pictures almost daily. Or even weekly XD. I'll be sure to let you know when she decides to have it!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah I see, we dont know what day Gypsy is on either..when we first got her there was a possible 6 month time range she could have been bred.. we have narrrowed it down to being with in 2 weeks!  which isnt long but seems like forever! And yes please do keep me updated, I want to see lots of pics!! what breed is she and what is she bred to? sorry I just love reading about other ppls prego horses, it helps me not think about how mine isnt listening to me when i tell her to foal already! lol Thanks...again!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Our mare is a pure Andalusian...bred to another pure Andalusian! This will be the 3rd foal from these two... They just have such perfect babies together!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

OOOOOO!!!  Excited for this resulting foal!  Gypsy is well..obviously a paint and she is bred to a Black Paso Fino stallion! This wil I beleive be his first foal? I am not positive though! U should post a pick of the "parents to be"  Im trying to get ahold of some pics of the stallion Gypsys bred to as well!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll try to get some good pics tomorrow . The daddy is a dark bay and they mom is a flea bitten grey. We shall see what they throw!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow that is going to be a beautiful foal! What have they thrown so far?! Are you hoping for a colt or filly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

So far they have thrown bays. It all depends on the stride and everything, we are looking for a nice new stud but we are buying one of his foals that just turned 3months out of a TB mare. So I'm kinda leaning towards a fully . What do you want?


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Pretty!! And I dont really care, I would like a colt because I have two mares but I do love the mare thing!!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Still no baby ofcourse, but I got a barn camera that I will be installing today! Im so glad I found one, I was not excited to sleep in the barn with the bugs out in the creepy dark!  No changes what so ever......Probably wont do a milk test again until she shows other signs.


----------



## cmjs (Jun 28, 2012)

Nala14 said:


> Hahahah that would be funny!! What day is your mare on? Keep me updated! Or do you have a foaling thread? I too love foaling threads, they are the only thing keeping me semi sane while waiting for Gypsy to take action! Thanks btw, it makes me feel a little better knowing my mare isnt the only one being silly!


My mare times the weather just right, she had her fully and it didn't rain for two weeks whereas just before it had been torrential! Maybe they're doing the same!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Could be! The weather here has been hot and sunny, except a night when it rained the other night, now it seems like it will be nice for a while!!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi every one, I was wondering if I should stall her at night yet or not? She has a foaling stall attached to a turn out pen and is normally free to go in or out as she pleases...but Im thinking scince it could be any time, though probably isnt for another week or so, I maybe should be stalling her at night? Also is it worth checking her milk yet, her udders have made NO progress at all...and she is super tender there cus she hates being handled by her udders now! she gets really cranky...so should i just wait untill i see more udder changes?Also she olds her tail up 24/7, hardly drops it at all any more..and its SUPER easy to lift and move around?! Her vulva seems loose but it could be wish full thinking...any ideas how much longer? I cant stand this waiting!! Atleast i now have a barn camera installed! thanks!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

One more thing, I still dont understand how she could have white milk and hardly any bag!? I keep reading that theyr milk turns white when they are really close with a huge bag?! She has almost no bag and white milk for about 2 -2 1/2 weeks and her udder started growing about 3 weeks ago, but hasnt gotten bigger scince?! Is she just going to be one of those mares to not get a big bag until hourse befor foaling? How much longer? here are a few pics of her from the side, of her tail head area and her vulva! Are we close at all?!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Actual update!!!!!!!!*

Ok, sorry I keep posting but this is a pretty exciting one!! Gypsy has Labor breathing and TONS of very white sweet milk!! one squeeze shot milk onto my foot! Plus her vulva is relaxed! It should be with in the week! :lol::-o
woooooooo!!!! I will update if any thing MAJOR happens! :lol::wink:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yayyyyyy  hopefully soon!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Update?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^hopefully shes so busy with a baby she hasnt had time to update and put up the required pics! haha


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> ^^^hopefully shes so busy with a baby she hasnt had time to update and put up the required pics! haha


Hope so!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry guys! I have been busy! She has no changes, a family friend thinks with in the week because she has tons of white milk, that is semi sweet!  I guess we will see! ;D I can try and add pics tomarrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry I have not up datedin so long! She has no udder change STILL but her vulva is looking very loose.. And I beleive te foal is dropping!  so we will see i guess! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

aherm, is there a foal???


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg come on?!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Bumping!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

?????? cant wait to see that beautiful babe!!!!!!


----------



## ButternutSquash (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## advelanch (Aug 25, 2012)

souldent the foal be born by now?


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry every one, i got super busy! And suprisingly NO baby! The vet did say october/november so i guess she was just fooling us or i was just wishful thinking all those months ago!  if the baby isnt born by early december i will have the et out again to check on her and make sure every thing is ok 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome! Photos?!?!?!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry if there was confusion, the baby has not arrived yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abnormal (Mar 12, 2012)

subbing


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry about the lack of updates... Scince starting high school i have been crazy busy. No about Gypsy, we had the vet out in the begging of december and again a couple weeks ago for check ups, all is great! Baby is almost ready! (Btw we got a new vet!) she beleives he/she should be here around the end of te month or early febuary. Baby is healthy and growing like crazy, her belly has been growing like 4 inches in 12 days lol! I do have ultra sound pics i will add soon.  there is a fool moon on the 26th this month i beleive? Gypsy looks like she swallowed a blimp! Any new guesses on gender? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I may have missed it, but did the vets do anything like palpating her or did they just look at her?


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

The first visit which was about 7 weeks ago or so, she got a rectal palapation and ultrasound. The second visit which was 3 weeks ago, she got a rectal ultrasound and palpation, every thing was progressing nicely and quick... she also tried a ultrasound from the outside of her belly... But she did that on the left side and baby is in the right horn, so it didnt work. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol Ok I just wanted to make sure it wasn't one of those "my vet looked but didn't touch things" Mares can do some funny thing.


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

Haha I see now, I should have specified that more! And yes, mares are definately silly! I am out of town, so we had a family friend take care of the animals today and she said Gypsy was acting antsy and aggitated, even more than lately! Lol
I guess she was throwing her head and pinning her ears and pacing and biting at the stall door wanting her breakfast! When i get home tomarrow i will update her belly size! I will be doing a belly measurment once a week, I will also add pics soon too!. Any guesses on gender?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

subbing!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yay! This is so exciting with all these foaling threads! Can't wait to see baby! Hope it's a good and healthy foaling!


----------



## Nala14 (Jul 18, 2012)

I know! Its so interesting an fun to read other peoples threads 
I only wish I knew more about her breeding history, and that he wasnt foaling in January/febuary, Because were in sounthern oregon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Nala14 said:


> I know! Its so interesting an fun to read other peoples threads
> I only wish I knew more about her breeding history, and that he wasnt foaling in January/febuary, Because were in sounthern oregon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Small world!! I'm from So Or too! Where abouts? I think she will have a filly


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Where oh where is that baby?


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty girl, best of luck with the pregnancy and foal


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Subbing! What a beautiful mare!


----------



## Debbiesgypsy (Feb 1, 2012)

Was this mare bred at the Rescue? I also think you need a new Vet. I cant wait to see this foal. Its been a long wait. Do you have any new pictures you could post.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

New pics? Ultrasound pics?


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Subbing and looking forward to pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Any updates???


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

update?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Subbing!!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Subbing!!


----------

